# UK phone number for DVC member services?



## meryll83

Just waiting for my resale confirmation details to come through, but in the meantime I wondered...

Is there a UK phone number for DVC member services?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## onestitchloose

I won't paste it here in case it changes, but it's on this page, just scroll down the bottom

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/contact/

or search for united kingdom on the page.


----------



## onestitchloose

You can only phone after 2pm UK time, 9am EDT time I believe. The call is just routed through to America via a freephone number.


----------



## meryll83

Thanks both!

Anyone in the UK had any luck getting their membership details over the phone?


----------



## onestitchloose

We managed to get our website login details over the phone once we had the membership number, but if you don't even have that yet, I'm sure. 

How long as it been since everything was finalised?


----------



## meryll83

onestitchloose said:


> We managed to get our website login details over the phone once we had the membership number, but if you don't even have that yet, I'm sure.
> 
> How long as it been since everything was finalised?


19th Nov we closed, deed appeared on the comptroller site the following day...


----------



## onestitchloose

meryll83 said:


> 19th Nov we closed, deed appeared on the comptroller site the following day...



We received our membership number about 2 weeks after appearing on comptroller site. No harm phoning I guess. When you phone it asks you to put in your membership number, or if you don't have that your social security number or if you don't have that something else. Just let it go through the options, at the end it will just start ringing and you'll be put through to an adviser.


----------



## meryll83

Apparently it was sent out on 30th, so just need to give it a few more days to see if it gets to me...


----------



## meryll83

Guess what arrived in today's post? 

Okay, so next step, which dept do I speak to about getting website login details?


----------



## jackieleanne

Thanks for the heads up on the UK number.  Will use this tonight to call member services for my club ID.


----------

